
Ask HN: What are some good resources for learning about each stage of a startup? - dpflan
I figured I&#x27;d ask here while I look on my own:<p>I began looking for media&#x2F;articles&#x2F;books that are about or have proven useful to people in different stages of a business: from idea conception, to seed, early venture, growth stage, etc. Even something like a parable or fiction book that helped to gain a different perspective.<p>I found this list:
<i>Books for founders at each stage of a startup</i><p>1. Article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@georgelovegrove&#x2F;books-for-founders-at-each-stage-of-a-startup-424d5cb75473<p>2. Older HN Post with similar article title: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12898136<p>All suggestions would be greatly appreciated. If they could be tagged with what subject matter they refer to that would be very cool.<p>Thanks!
======
dpflan
[Posted from above to be clickable]

I found this list: Books for founders at each stage of a startup

1\. Article: [https://medium.com/@georgelovegrove/books-for-founders-at-
ea...](https://medium.com/@georgelovegrove/books-for-founders-at-each-stage-
of-a-startup-424d5cb75473)

2\. Older HN Post with similar article title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12898136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12898136)

